
Hledger – Double-entry accounting from the Unix tools perspective (2012) - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/hledger/
======
howeyc
The nicest thing about Hledger and the original[1] is the extremely simple
file format. It allows you to write your own pretty easily (especially if you
stick to the very simple format of a bunch of transactions). I wrote one for
my use [2].

[1] [http://ledger-cli.org/](http://ledger-cli.org/) [2]
[https://github.com/howeyc/ledger](https://github.com/howeyc/ledger)

~~~
A_COMPUTER
if you have used both, can you go over why someone might want to choose one
over the other? I suppose since they share the same file format, it shouldn't
be that hard to switch between them.

~~~
smichael
hledger ([http://hledger.org](http://hledger.org)) author here. Here's what I
wrote about this a few years back: [http://hledger.org/faq.html#hledger-and-
ledger](http://hledger.org/faq.html#hledger-and-ledger) . One user said
"hledger is an easier-to-use implementation of the ledger accounting system".

The basic file format is the same, but there are differences - with a little
care you can keep a file that works with both. Abandon and beancount's file
formats are more different.

I'm happy to answer questions here or on #hledger. I've been using and growing
hledger steadily since 2007; I just released 0.24 and we are thinking about a
1.0 one of these months.

------
aquilax
I love ledger. It inspired me to create a life/fitness command line tracking
tool using the same idea [https://github.com/Hranoprovod/hranoprovod-
cli](https://github.com/Hranoprovod/hranoprovod-cli)

------
onedognight
Contrary to what is said in this article, the GnuCash XML file can be checked
into git, the diffs are quite readable and there are no additional files to
track.

------
campesino
I'm loving the keyboard shortcuts in hledger-web-0.24. Thank you Simon Michael

